# bed rails for THICK pillow-top mattress??



## Pica

Hi,

I've been searching for a bed rail that is tall enough to fit our thick pillow-top queen mattress with no luck!

My 8 month old is getting pretty rolly-polly, so it's time to get a rail. The mattress is just over 15 inches tall & the tallest rail I can find is only 19 inches!!

Any suggestions? Unfortunetly, we can't put the mattress on the floor or move the bed against the wall, so I REALLY need some safety rails!!

Thanks for your help!









Pica :girl:


----------



## Roon

Check this out, Pica: www.snugtuckpillow.com. We've got an oversized mattress too and this works great for us!


----------



## 2+twins

We have the snug tuck too and it's great. Makes no difference how high your mattress is either - it will work equally well on any mattress.


----------



## HelloKitty

Yep I'll ditto that we have a super thick pillow top mattress and we use a Snug Tuck. Works great.

Kitty


----------



## Melsie

I have the Regalo SmartGuard Ultra 2 available at http://www.onestepahead.com/ It is really nice. It has legs that go underneath your mattress to hold it in place.

Not to hijack your post but I do have a question as well. My DD is 6 months old. I do put her in bed at night by herself once she has gone to sleep but I have to check on her a lot to make sure she hasn't crawled out of bed or leaped over the bedrail. (She pulls herself up using the bedrail and seems to be eyeing the floor to see if she can make a run for it.) Any suggestions?


----------



## Pica

Thanks!!!









I'm going to try the snugtuck!

Pica
(NAK) :girl:


----------



## juliebelle

i bought a bedrail from babies r us that actually comes up over the top of the mattress and locks around it. i have a super thick mattress and it works great. cheap too. it is called the secure lock bed rail. i'm sure you could find it on a quick internet search.


----------



## Yin Yang

I checked out the snugtuck and I have a question for those of you who has it. Is it fast and easy to install it? I am asking because I'd only need it when my son is napping on our bed. At night he is surounded by his dad and me, so I am not worried about him, but during the day when he naps I have to stuck pillows around him which I feel is not very safe.
TIA!


----------



## lnitti

Also, is the snug tuck washable? Does it have a removable cover for washing or anything?


----------



## 2+twins

Yes, the cover velcros on & off so you can wash it. You'd have to surface wash the core inside part though, if that were ever necessary. It's long a long foam tube thing.


----------



## avakitty

I'm curious as to what the snug tuck is made of? Cuz if it's regular foam it will of-gas chemicals and i dont want my baby to be breathing chemicals while sleeping.. Any other options? I think my ds will try and climb over rails as well..


----------



## mommymoose

i think dex makes a bed rail that is 20 inches high... i'm gonna check it out at target and see if it works....


----------



## barbarag

I am trying to purchase bed rails for a thick (15 inches) king-size mattress but all the suggestions I have checked so far are about bed rails not tall enough to be really safe. My daughter is 7-months old and can easily pull herself up using such rails and jump down the bed. Such rails can actually make the bed even more unsafe as we all know that babies love to take challenges like obstacles and barriers! She sleeps on a monitor but I would like to be more relaxed when I'm out of the bedroom...Any other suggestion? Thanks for your help. Barbara


----------



## 2+twins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barbarag* 
I am trying to purchase bed rails for a thick (15 inches) king-size mattress but all the suggestions I have checked so far are about bed rails not tall enough to be really safe. My daughter is 7-months old and can easily pull herself up using such rails and jump down the bed. Such rails can actually make the bed even more unsafe as we all know that babies love to take challenges like obstacles and barriers! She sleeps on a monitor but I would like to be more relaxed when I'm out of the bedroom...Any other suggestion? Thanks for your help. Barbara

Yes - drop the mattress to the floor until you feel she's old enough to get down safely.


----------



## barbarag

Thanks for the suggestion. That was my original idea. My husband doesn't like it at all but I guess he will have to deal with it!

Barbara


----------



## fujiiapple

I've put my mattress on the floor, but since it's so thick (15") I feel like it may still be dangerous if my baby rolls off the bed. I have the same problem as barbarag, where I'm trying to find a bed rail that will fit thick mattresses.

I've looked at the safety first secure lock bed rail, but the manufacturer posts that it will fit mattresses from 4"-10".

I've also looked at the snug tuck pillow.... but I'm wondering if 6" is enough. And if not, I feel like the 8" size will take up so much bed space.

My son is 6 months old and very much a roller...

Any suggestions?


----------



## Twinklefae

Really? We have the safety first bed rail and I think it woud fit a mattress twice as thick as ours. Ours looks like this:http://www.costco.ca/Browse/Product....267&lang=en-CA


----------



## JennaW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
Really? We have the safety first bed rail and I think it woud fit a mattress twice as thick as ours. Ours looks like this:http://www.costco.ca/Browse/Product....267&lang=en-CA

Is this easy to get on and off? It looks like you would have to take it off every time you make the bed, which isn't really a problem if its easy to get on and off. Thanks.


----------



## Twinklefae

It's not bad. Took me a bit to figure out, but once I did it wasn't hard. I only took it off to change the sheets (I think that's what you meant?) I didn't trap the blankets under it like they do in teh picture.


----------



## Hopefulmama

We put our mattress on the floor, but I also made my own "snug-tuck" of sorts. I rolled an old quilt very tight, secured it, and made a cover for it and put in under the sheet. It works great and was free. No bad chemicals either.


----------

